# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > مبتدی: پروفایلر چیست؟

## somayeeee

با سلام به همه در بخش تست نرمافزار در شرکت ما قراره از یک پروفایلر برای تست استفاده کنیم. خواهش می کنم منو در این مورد راهنمایی کنید برنامه ای که قراره تست بشه به زبان جاوا هستش میخوام بدونم که چه پروفایلری استفاده کنم و چرا؟  ممنون از همه

----------


## -سیّد-

سلام
من خیلی وقت نیست که توی برنامه‌نویس فعالیت می‌کنم، برای همین الان دارم جواب می‌دم.

من با JVisualVM که استاندارد Oracle JVM (همون Sun قدیم) هست کار می‌کنم. امکانات خوبی داره و البته اشکالاتی هم داره. یکی از اشکالاتش اینه که بعضی وقتها توی پروفایل کردن CPU جوابی که بهتون می‌ده یه کم مشکل داره و در نتیجه نمی‌تونین کاری که می‌خواین بکنین (یعنی فهمیدن مشکل performance برنامه) رو بکنین! البته واقعاً امکانات و plugin های خوبی داره.
شنیدم دوستان با JRockIt کار می‌کردن و می‌گفتن اون هم یک پروفایلر داره که بد نیست.

پ.ن. عنوان سؤال شما «پروفایلر چیست؟» تقریباً ارتباطی به خود سؤال نداره. یا عنوان اشتباهه، یا خود سؤال! بی‌زحمت درستش کنید. اگه سؤال شما اینه که پروفایلر چیه و چطوری کار می‌کنه، این رو توی سؤال مطرح کنید که جواب داده بشه.

----------

